# Home improvement projects...



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

My husband and I are looking at a different house, since our landlords here are trying to sell this house out from under us. The new house we are looking at needs some work, and if we do it ourselves, our rent could be nonexistent for a few months (plus the new landlords agreed that we would be put on their "tab" at the local lumberyard, so we wouldn't be paying for this stuff)...The most major problem is the wood flooring in the three bedrooms needs some serious refinishing before it gets destroyed. All the finish is pretty well gone, but it doesn't seem scarred or scratched, just unfinished. How much does it cost to redo say 3 rooms that are approximately 12'x15'? And how does one go about refinishing a wood floor anyway?

And while we were at it, I was going to remove some wallpaper that was coming down anyway, how do you do that? My home improvement expertise ends at painting and carpet cleaning, so any assistance would be great!!


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey farmgirl,

Here's a decent article on wallpaper. I've used the steam method before and had success. You do need to know what kind of wall is under the paper (drywall or plaster).

http://www.dummies.com/WileyCDA/DummiesArticle/id-2494.html

I've got 2 rooms with dark blue wallpaper with big flowers everywhere 

I've gotta do some striping soon myself :down:

Floors are a different animal. My bedroom needs it done also but haven't found a method that would be cheap and easy.

Good luck


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

so your floor area is 180 sqft per room If your talking laminate flooring, prices range $1.99 to $6.00 (canadian ) per sqft. This type of flooring is relatively easy to install, the boards lock together, and the floor "Floats" (there is no nailing) but you would need a Mitre Saw ( you can Rent)


If your talking real "Hardwood" then the cost will average $6.00 and up per SQFT, this will require a nailing gun (you Rent) and a Mitre Saw

so check the flyers and multiply the SQFT x the SQFT cost

with Wall paper, first try to peel of the outer layer, as long as it does not rip the Drywall. Then if you just have the rough paper left, use a spray bottle and a scraper. soak it good and with in a minute it will ussually scrape away easily. you can Rent Steamers specifically for wall paper, but i heard they are heavy, and personally all the rooms I've done a spray bottle and scraper works just fine.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

ok, I see you you have hard wood and want to refinish? I misread, I thought you wanted to replace. My Inlaws have done this. They Rent a Floor sanding machine, and then you can refinish it with varnish.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Ziggy1 said:


> They Rent a Floor sanding machine, and then you can refinish it with varnish.


Cheap and easy to do especially if the original finish is all worn off. Polyurethane and other clear finishes tend to gum up sanders, that won't be an issue if there isn't any.


----------



## nekar (Nov 11, 2006)

Have you considered floor tile


----------



## ottone (Jun 4, 2006)

I have had the same floor problem, opted for "laminated flooring", easy to lay and easy maintenance, installing was a peace of cake.

Removing wallpaper, hire a steamer or use sugarwater, U can get it at Ur local hardware store ceap.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

i refininished my kitchen laminate wood floor which was in horrible condition. i was told it could not be done as floor was too delicate to attempt sanding. i rented one of the smaller machines which is not as rough on the floor and also a bit more easy to maneuver. 

then i put on 4 coats of polyeurethene. i think that is what is was. it was called Fabulon. it looked like it would be bubbly when first applied but then smoothed right out. 

how nice a job depends upon the time and effort you want to put into it. along with the condition of the floors.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've done this, though it was a long time ago. I rented the floor sander, and the small "finishing" sander for the corners and edges. Prepare to make a REAL mess, sawdust gets EVERYWHERE, but if you're careful, you can sand all the floors in a single day. I did a really large L shaped LR/DR area in a few hours, including the edges. You'll want to do any repairs for split boards, etc. before you start the sanding so everything's uniform.

I finished it all up with marine quality shellac that was recommended to me by a friend with a boat. Seven years later when we moved, it looked as good as the day we finished it.

This isn't as difficult a project as you might imagine.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

i'm assuming this is a hardwood floor, farmgirl....likely oak....do you have any idea how thick it is?

refinishing hardwood floors is certainly doable, floor sanders can easily be rented...the big guy in your profile pic could easily handle the machine  ....dusty work though, and the details of sanding in the corners can be tedious

some older homes have softwood flooring...douglas fir....often times they end up painted, though not always...it the planks are about 3 1/4" wide, this is likely what they are....the "wear" on them is considered part of their charm by many, tho they can also be refinished

thought i'd throw this info into the thread, if you're not looking to replace/cover the existing flooring.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

iltos said:


> ...the big guy in your profile pic could easily handle the machine


The big guy??? I had to look at the pic to make sure it was my hubby...it is....but I wouldn't call him a big guy.... More of a glorified twig or something...  Very tall and gangly he is...that's the way I like 'em!!:up:


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I finished it all up with marine quality shellac that was recommended to me by a friend with a boat. Seven years later when we moved, it looked as good as the day we finished it.


Excellent idea!! That stuff would prolly be the best stuff to use anyway, since it's really water durable...it would have to be to keep a boat in the water!!:up: :up: :up:

Do you remember what the stuff was called, or where to get it??


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Farmgirl22 said:


> Excellent idea!! That stuff would prolly be the best stuff to use anyway, since it's really water durable...it would have to be to keep a boat in the water!!:up: :up: :up:
> 
> Do you remember what the stuff was called, or where to get it??


I used a product called Fabulon. It did a great job. I had heard about it and I found it very easy to use and the bubbles which one has to worry about just settled out.

http://www.essex-silver-line.com/pro/fabulon.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Farmgirl22 said:


> Excellent idea!! That stuff would prolly be the best stuff to use anyway, since it's really water durable...it would have to be to keep a boat in the water!!:up: :up: :up:
> 
> Do you remember what the stuff was called, or where to get it??


I'm not going to tell you how long ago that was, and no, I don't remember the name of the finish.  There may be better products now, that was a loooooooong time ago.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> I'm not going to tell you how long ago that was, and no, I don't remember the name of the finish.  There may be better products now, that was a loooooooong time ago.


"Spar" is the brandname i'm familiar with


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Spar varnish was another popular floor finish back then, I guess it's still around.


----------

